# will the middle east survive in the next 10 years?



## heckler7 (Jan 19, 2016)

All I see in pictures from war torn syria and iraq is fighting age men. no women, and children are now fighting and being executed, my opinion is soon they wont have anyone left to kill and no women to breed with and this ideology will die with them as they have no new children to pas it onto


----------



## Riles (Jan 19, 2016)

fingers crossed


----------



## Ddunn459 (Jan 20, 2016)

Riles said:


> fingers crossed



Ding Ding Ding


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jan 20, 2016)

Riles said:


> fingers crossed




This ^^^


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 20, 2016)

OfficerFarva said:


> Of course it will, the better question is will Western Society and it's values survive the Muslim onslaught.


is this proof that ignorance is bliss or that misery loves company


----------



## maniclion (Jan 20, 2016)

Don't get use to cheap oil, that area is a ticking time bomb...


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 21, 2016)

gas hasnt changed price here still around 2.70


----------



## malk (Jan 21, 2016)

7million Syrians have left the country and there all coming to Europe.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2016)

^^^ the islamisation of Europe.

You guys are fucked.


----------



## charley (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Jan 21, 2016)

charley said:


>


looks like an accurate prediction

http://www.voanews.com/content/saudi-arabia-nuclear-bomb-iranian-threat/3153414.html



[h=1]Saudi Official Won't Rule Out Seeking Nuclear Bomb to Meet Iranian Threat[/h]



[*=left]Print
[*=left]Comment (3)
[*=left]Share:





Saudi Arabia's Foreign Minister Adel al-Jubeir speaks in Riyadh, Jan. 19, 2016.





[*=left]
[*=left]

[*=left]

[*=left]




[h=3]RELATED ARTICLES[/h]


[*=left]Analysts Watch Iran's Post-sanctions Relationship with Neighbors
[*=left]Tumbling Oil Price Likely to Reshape Mideast Geopolitics, Complicate War in Syria
[*=left]Saudi-Iran Crisis Mars Tehran Sanctions Relief







*VOA News*
January 19, 2016 6:14 PM

Saudi Arabia's foreign minister has refused to rule out that it will seek a nuclear weapon if archrival Iran becomes a threat.
In an interview Tuesday, Reuters news agency asked Adel al-Jubeir whether Saudi Arabia would try to get a nuclear bomb if Iran obtained one, despite its agreement with six world powers. He responded that his country would do "whatever we need to do in order to protect our people."
Jubeir said the end of Western sanctions on Iran as part of the nuclear agreement would be welcome if Iran uses unfrozen funds to improve the living standards of its people.
But he said if the funds "go to support the nefarious activities of the Iranian regime, this will be a negative and it will generate a pushback."
The Saudis, Israelis, and some American lawmakers opposed to the nuclear deal say they fear Iran may use the billions of dollars in unfrozen assets to fund terrorist groups and militias.
Tensions between Saudi Arabia and Shi'ite majority Iran escalated earlier this month after the Saudis executed a Shi'ite cleric accused of supporting terrorism. Furious Iranians attacked the Saudi Embassy in Tehran.
U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry brushed off concerns the Saudis may try to get their hands on a nuclear weapon to counter a perceived Iranian threat.
"You just can't buy a bomb and transfer it," Kerry told CNN television this week, noting that the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty and international inspections would make such a thing very difficult.
He also said possessing a nuclear bomb would not make Saudi Arabia safer.


----------



## charley (Jan 22, 2016)

.. we can depend on the adult Muslims to 'teach their children well' ...


----------



## Watson (Jan 22, 2016)

there wont be a single muslim left in the middle east soon, in fact soon all us whiteys can just move there.....


----------



## malk (Jan 22, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ the islamisation of Europe.
> 
> You guys are fucked.



indeed mate the world will become a dangerous place over the next few years,were all fvcked
we are the infidels and they want to destroy us,im stocking up on gearz!!!!

13000 americans were killed last year with there own guns,so the mussies don't need to go there


----------



## malk (Jan 22, 2016)

US Secutary of state has just announced "there will be boots on the ground" to fight isil........


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 22, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> looks like an accurate prediction
> 
> http://www.voanews.com/content/saudi-arabia-nuclear-bomb-iranian-threat/3153414.html
> 
> ...



I thought we no longer had to worry about a nuclear arms race in the ME now that Obama and Kerry worked out the landmark arms deal with the Iranians.  In fact, Hillary just told us in a recent campaign speech that the Iranian regime has already completed their first inspection and assured us that they are in full compliance with all of the terms. Surely the Saudis aren't questioning the integrity of the agreement, or worse, the honesty of the Iranian leaders.  How insulting!  I had no idea that the Saudis were all right wingers.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 23, 2016)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I thought we no longer had to worry about a nuclear arms race in the ME now that Obama and Kerry worked out the landmark arms deal with the Iranians.  In fact, Hillary just told us in a recent campaign speech that the Iranian regime has already completed their first inspection and assured us that they are in full compliance with all of the terms. Surely the Saudis aren't questioning the integrity of the agreement, or worse, the honesty of the Iranian leaders.  How insulting!  I had no idea that the Saudis were all right wingers.


you seem skeptical of our magical governments powers


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> you seem skeptical of our magical governments powers



Nah.  That would be unpatriotic.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 24, 2016)

rules of engagement just change, before we could only engage if the target was known hostile. now we can engage anyone for even wearing an isis shit or have a isis flag. boom get some

http://www.military.com/daily-news/...f-engagement-against-isis-in-afghanistan.html

I bet a million pesos that this is spawned from the threats made on Obama


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 26, 2016)

It's hard to imagine any other reason that they'd change the rules that way otherwise when our guys couldn't even take out the oil facilities because of the environmental impact, nor bomb the trucks carrying it because the drivers weren't counted as combatants.  Fortunately the Ruskies started taking them out.


----------



## Watson (Jan 27, 2016)

whos going to take out the Ruskies when they are done with ISIS?


----------



## charley (Jan 27, 2016)

..Russians love money & vodka


----------

